# Roundup For Lawns



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

OK guys I am trying it out. A lot of people commented on my videos to try it. I *hate* the name, but as a product it is working pretty good..

Crabgrass, Clover, Nutsedge, Spurge, all getting destroyed by it. Also some other types of weeds I just never identified.

I think it's a *terrible* idea to have RoundUp for lawns because most people think Roundup is Glyphosate and now that I'm a fan of the product if I tell people I use it I have to be extra careful to point out that it's a new version and not to buy the glyphosate version and especially not the 12 month control option.

Anyways.. Have any of you tried it?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Nope. I'm afraid to... lol, partly, as you said, "the name".


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I haven't tried it, but reading the ingredient list it looks like it will do a good job on a wide variety of weeds. Q4 Plus is probably a significantly more cost effective option if you do the math.


----------



## albeebe (Jun 6, 2017)

I used this stuff and it worked incredible for me. The main reason i got it was because it said right on the front "kills yellow nutsedge". I had started to get my yearly nutsedge problem and decided to try this out because nothing has ever really worked to kill it. Well not only did it kill the nutsedge, it killed the creeping charlie, the clover, the little saplings that had sprouted up from the acorns i failed to pick up, it literally killed everything i sprayed it on except the grass. It didn't even stress the lawn (tttf) whatsoever. I don't have a single complaint.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

that is how I am feeling too. so far it has taken everything out and with faster results.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

What are the AI?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> What are the AI?


There website says:

3.85% MCPA, dimethylamine salt, 1.80% Quinclorac, 0.43% Dicamba, dimethylamine salt, 0.22% Sulfentrazone


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Bayer bought Monsanto recently so maybe that's why?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

albeebe said:


> I used this stuff and it worked incredible for me. The main reason i got it was because it said right on the front "kills yellow nutsedge". I had started to get my yearly nutsedge problem and decided to try this out because nothing has ever really worked to kill it. Well not only did it kill the nutsedge, it killed the creeping charlie, the clover, the little saplings that had sprouted up from the acorns i failed to pick up, it literally killed everything i sprayed it on except the grass. It didn't even stress the lawn (tttf) whatsoever. I don't have a single complaint.


Thanks for providing this detailed information.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> Bayer bought Monsanto recently so maybe that's why?


The guy at Ace Hardware said they are trying to merge the brands and RoundUp has the bigger brand name. But IMO doesn't RoundUp have a bigger negative name than positive? lol


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

This looks like a pretty good formulation. I'm surprised there's no triclopyr in it but it still kills clover? The name is such a bad idea though. I don't know why they would do that. Roundup is synonymous with "KILL EVERYTHING". Even your average joe and non-lawn care nuts know it that way.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

*IF* it goes on sale, I might give it a try. I got plenty of clover to kill.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> *IF* it goes on sale, I might give it a try. I got plenty of clover to kill.


ace had coupons next to it


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

For those of you who have had good luck with this form of roundup, are you applying with a spray-bottle of roundup or doing your own mix from concentrate? 
Also, are you applying heavier than the label rate?

I used roundup on my front lawn and weed b gone on my back. Weed b gone performed considerably better as far as I can tell. For my second application of weed killer, I would like to use roundup for my front and my back because it kills more weed varieties than WBG. That being said, WBG gave me better results.


----------

